# Exo Terra Digital Thermometer - Waterproof?



## mharris (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi, As per the title are the exo terra thermometer probes waterproof, or at least nominally splash proof?

The reason I ask is because every time I mist my terrarium, I get some crazy readings from one of my thermometers. I'm not just talking a drop by a few degrees as you would expect.

The temperature will jump around and then settle on some implausible value like 5c. When I then reset the min/mix it'll jump immediately back to the correct reading of ~27c. That will continue for about 12 hours after spraying.

Is this one faulty? I dont really want to replace it to find the new one is exactly the same.

Its a crested gecko so we're not talking super high humidity either.


----------



## grahamhypher (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, I have a similar thing going on with mine, if you are spraying water fresh from the tap, I reckon it could be 5 degrees. The water definitely gets in to it, I just give it a shake after spraying, it's not ideal though. I never know what thermometer to trust, I've got the exo terra attached to the sensor of my stat, and a laser gun type that I got for £12 and they're sometimes bang on and others 2-3 degrees different. Not a big deal you'd think, but my snakes may differ. Cheers


----------



## Gaz1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a similar issue.

When I spray the cold water settles on the probe and as it evaporates causes an endothermic reaction. 

The probe then thinks it is cold in the viv and the stat cranks up the heating accordingly. 

I now wipe the moisture off the probe after spraying to prevent this from happening.


----------

